# LIGHT BAR OPTIONS



## dlstelma (Sep 19, 2009)

what light bar do you recommend for LED, low profile, magnetic mount and also has an option for constant white light projection? I was considering buying a 50" permanent light bar, but if there are good portable mini light bars with that option instead, that would be way cheaper route to go.


----------



## CoastalEVS (Jan 8, 2015)

The Feniex Fusion Dual Color Mini Bar will do this. http://coastalevs.com/Feniex-Fusion-Mini-Lightbar-Dual-Color_p_172.html


----------



## dlstelma (Sep 19, 2009)

I saw that the Feniex has a flood option...looks like what I'm looking for. Is there a recommended limit of time to run it in that mode? Most light bars I've seen have cooling plades in the rear.


----------



## CoastalEVS (Jan 8, 2015)

I would not be concerned with leaving them on for a while, they do have a heatsink on the modules. It is the same lighthead that is used in their flood bars. Not sure how long you plan on leaving it on, but theres not a specific time I would say. Turn it on when ya need it and off when you don't!


----------



## pyro29 (Dec 7, 2007)

Whelen...buy American, great warranty too.


----------



## dlstelma (Sep 19, 2009)

Which model Whelen?


----------



## CoastalEVS (Jan 8, 2015)

pyro29 said:


> Whelen...buy American, great warranty too.


Feniex is 100% American, designed, built, and shipped from a small factory in Texas. Feniex also has a 5 year warranty on LED products, which is industry standard same as Whelen.


----------



## pyro29 (Dec 7, 2007)

CoastalEVS said:


> Feniex is 100% American, designed, built, and shipped from a small factory in Texas. Feniex also has a 5 year warranty on LED products, which is industry standard same as Whelen.


Good to know, I had no idea they were built in America with American made parts. I'll have to check them out.


----------



## Arrowbrook 99 (Mar 16, 2017)

I got a feniex mini x light bar last year. It's ridiculously bright and great quality. $140. Done.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

I'm looking for a light bar for the top of my skidsteer in the winter. I basically want solid white light 360 degrees (not flashing). I know it won't provide light like a spotlight, but it eould definitely help lighting up the sides and back (i hsve one rear light now, and do have front lights - more is better though). 

In looking at the online descriptions, I can't figure out if any of the lightbars allow solid non-flashing lights on all four sides simultaneously. That includes the Feniex website - i can't figure out if i can do this with theirs. 

Does anyone do this - have a roof mounted light bar with all four sides lit up solud?


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

seville009 said:


> I'm looking for a light bar for the top of my skidsteer in the winter. I basically want solid white light 360 degrees (not flashing). I know it won't provide light like a spotlight, but it eould definitely help lighting up the sides and back (i hsve one rear light now, and do have front lights - more is better though).
> 
> In looking at the online descriptions, I can't figure out if any of the lightbars allow solid non-flashing lights on all four sides simultaneously. That includes the Feniex website - i can't figure out if i can do this with theirs.
> 
> Does anyone do this - have a roof mounted light bar with all four sides lit up solud?


Why not just put 4 spot lights where you need them? I Would think it would better serve your needs


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Just for ease and simplicity - a magnetic mount would pop on and off (just need it for winter) and wouldn't require any wiring.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

dlstelma said:


> what light bar do you recommend for LED, low profile, magnetic mount and also has an option for constant white light projection? I was considering buying a 50" permanent light bar, but if there are good portable mini light bars with that option instead, that would be way cheaper route to go.


Check with Mark at Mark's Body Shop in Cutlerville, he makes some of his own starting with a SoundOff that work pretty well.

Oops, just saw this thread started in Jan.


----------



## Arrowbrook99 (Oct 22, 2017)

dlstelma said:


> what light bar do you recommend for LED, low profile, magnetic mount and also has an option for constant white light projection? I was considering buying a 50" permanent light bar, but if there are good portable mini light bars with that option instead, that would be way cheaper route to go.


I got a feniex min x light bar a few years ago. It's great. Crazy bright. $149.00.


----------

